# كتب تخص مهندسي الحفر والجيولوجيين



## NOC_engineer (27 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..
الملفات المرفقة كلها تخص مهندس البترول والجيولوجيين .. وقد فكرت في أن اشارككم بها. أتمنى أن تستفيدوا منها..
الكتاب الأول عن طين الحفر Mud Drilling 
الكتاب الثاني LWD-MWD
الكتاب الثالث Siesmic & Surface Logging
الكتاب الرابع Multilateral Drilling
الكتاب الخامس Rock Bits

لا تنسونا في دعائكم ...


----------



## NOC_engineer (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*الكتابان الآخران .......*

تكملة الكتب ..........
الكتاب الرابع Multilateral Drilling
الكتاب الخامس Rock Bits


----------



## GeoOo (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع و نتمنى المزيد من العطاء
وفقك الله وجزاك خيرا


----------



## احمد العربيي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم علماً


----------



## نور المصراوى (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## hady75kh (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك اللة كل خير*​


----------



## jabbar_k74 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا.... على الكتب


----------



## المثقف1 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراا .. أخواني وجزاكم الله خير 
والله لا يحرمنا منكم 
تحياتي لكم
جميعا 
أخوك 
المثقف​


----------



## سام الطائي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرعلى مجهودك الرائع


----------



## محمد البوختو (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ياجماعه ممكن معلومات عن انتاج النحاس


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (1 يناير 2010)

Thanks for these documentation


----------



## ازال صنعاء (4 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## اكرم الحطاب (6 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## تولين (6 يناير 2010)




----------



## emad_noc78 (9 يناير 2010)

شكراً يا أخي العزيز NOC_engineer


----------



## ahmedabokammer (11 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Wassem Geo (11 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررر اخي الكريم
بارك الله بيك


----------



## عبد الله باسل (13 يناير 2010)

الشكر الجزيل مجهود رائع يشكر القائمين على هذا البرنامج والشكر مصحوب الى هذا الصرح المتميز


----------



## jusci (13 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## stk (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خير يااخواني


----------



## z_sofiene (29 أبريل 2010)

thank you
very intresting document


----------



## modymania (29 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وربنا يزيدك من علمه

​


----------



## أبراهيم الجبوري (8 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير الله لا يردلك دعوه


----------



## تولين (9 مايو 2010)




----------



## africano800 (22 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد زيد علي (25 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي


----------



## eliker bahij (26 فبراير 2013)

Thankssssssssss for sharing this post with us .


----------



## hadjbakar (18 مارس 2013)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك شششششششككرررررراااا


----------



## NOC_engineer (19 مارس 2013)

*مجموعة كتب أخرى عن الحفر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه مجموعة أخرى من الكتب عن هندسة الحفر Drilling Engineering
Drilling Data Handbook
من هنا

Applied Drilling Engineering
من هنا 

Drilling Engineering
من هنا

Drilling Engineering Workbook
من هنا


----------

